# Cuddly pets?



## SugarGlider (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi there

i'd love to get a cuddly pet. preferably an exotic, but not a must. I was looking into sugar gliders, but i just can't afford to shell out the £300+ for a pair, and living on the isle of man, I have to include travel cost to the UK as well!

I thought about chinchillas, but after some research found that they are quite skittish and will only cuddle when they're interested. I live in a decent sized apartment, so anything that requires a regular outdoor garden visit is not an option either

I can't have a cat/dog because my BF is very allergic, and anything that leaves any dander on the carpets is not an option. I'm more than happy to let a little furry out of it's cage frequently for long periods, it's more a question of containing the fluff, and I can;t do that with cats or dogs. They can't smell too badly cos the BF has a very keen sense of smell - he's practically a dog 

any ideas? I've heard rats are affectionate? I've had russian dwarf hamsters and as cute as they are, theyre a little dull :/

Thanks!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I was gonna suggest rats they're lovely pets, males are generally more chilled out for a cuddle, females are busier. They're really entertaining too. Guinea pigs are nice to hold but not as much fun as rats. Ferrets are good but may smell too much for your bf. Chinchillas don't really sit still for cuddles and their fur floats around in the air, plus the dust gets all over the place too. Rabbits can be lovely but not all are that cuddly, they can be affectionate though. I don't know if degus sit still for long but they look entertaining. I'd go with rats if i were you


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Another vote for rats here!


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

House rabbits :2thumb:
Just go and see the rabbits and spend time with them before you buy to get an idea of personality like you would a dog. Id also get one 12-15 weeks old rather than the cute 9 week old as they have developed there personality. Oh and dont get a netherland dwarf iv herd they have attitude!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Rats!
I have just re-established my rat clan after a 4-5 yr gap and I'm so glad I did!
I have 7 ladies at present 2 of which are naked rats!
Rats need a large space with lots to do but they are fun to watch and will come out to see you and get cuddles!
Indoor bunnies are nice but of you don't want fluff everywhere then maybe not a good idea as the rabbit will need space to hop about... Thus leaving fluff as it goes on it's travels!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Pair of big, fat floofity male rats!


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

sugar gliders are not cuddly animals and they do have a very distinctive smell so they would be no good for the type of pet that you are after. Chinchillas are not cuddly either. Chinchillas HATE being restrained and confined. Their fur is hypo-allergenic however, but they can throw it so you sometimes end up with long silky strands on your rugs. My OH is allergic to cats and dogs aswell. 

Rats are totally affectionate, dont mind being held for long periods of time, dont give off any horrible smells or fur. id go for a rat.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

another vote here for rats!! i kept several different small furries over a few years and if i ever went back to them - which i will when i have my own place.....then i wouldnt hesitate with rats - i wont even let my dad throw the old cage as i am that determined!! they have great personalities, i found they didnt smell at all and were the most affectionate small furries i have ever kept. One loved to be out and exploring, the other was happy to fall asleep on me and just have snuggles!!


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Rats are lovely, But do make sure your OH is okay with them first.
Found out to late that mine is allergic, so he is always on antihistamines now.


----------

